

Andrew Mason launches audio tour app in San Francisco - prostoalex
http://mashable.com/2015/02/03/detour-app/

======
userium
This seems great, bit different than traditional audio tours. Especially for
those who want to quickly explore the city, but don't know any locals, who
could guide them.

In Paris, we went for a traditional guided tour ("Paris with Chris / City Free
Tour"), which was great, but you have to adjust to their schedule and walking
pace.

I don't see myself using this app together with my friends (as in part of the
video), because we couldn't discuss the sights at the same time. But when I'm
travelling alone, this seems like a fun option.

------
krisss
My friends in Prague running very similar service with standalone devices for
almost 3 years.
[http://www.electronictourguide.com/](http://www.electronictourguide.com/)

They asserts that it's impossible to make a decent guide in the format of the
application due to limited resources of content transport, battery and disk
space + risks associated with content protection.

~~~
doff
What do your friends say about content protection? It seems like the least
important thing to worry about since it's so hard to protect your content no
matter what the medium.

------
Richallen1
Looks interesting. I wonder who does the narration. How fast will it roll out
to other cities?

~~~
doff
You can hear audio previews of all the detours here:
[https://www.detour.com/detours](https://www.detour.com/detours)

